# Diode, Genesis or Cartel EST 2015 for hard carving style



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The Genesis are probably a little to soft for what you're looking for. I'd go for the Cartel.


----------



## dyn (Mar 9, 2015)

How about the durability of the Diode 2015? Do you have any pro/cons experience on this one?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Me? No I don't. But I do have experience with Burton's costumer service and it is some of the best I've seen. So don't stress durability. I would say if you want stiff super responsive bindings, they sound perfect. I've had the Cartel and am riding the Genesis and they (Burton) are the best made and feeling bindings on the market. Might get grief for that statement but that's how I feel.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Go Malavita or Cartel.

I have a Custom X and have both the Genesis and Malavitas. For hard carving trust you would grealty prefer the 'Vitas over the Genesis. The Cartel and 'Vitas I believe are almost the same stiffness. Cartels might just be a tad bit more stiff but the 'Vitas are very comfortable. Don't mind at all the the website calls them freestyle bindings. Trust they are WELL suited for hard charging free riding


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

For the price difference between the two (almost $140.00 in Canada), the difference in response will be negligible IMO. I've tried both (non EST mind you), and while I consider myself an expert rider - I could tell there was a slight, and I emphasize slight, difference in response - but definitely not to justify the price difference.

As a result, I went for the Cartel this year and paired it with a pretty aggressive free-ride board in the Yes PYL and have found them to be a very, very good combination. I ride on the aggressive side and the Cartels haven't let me down yet in about 35 days riding so far.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I have all three of those bindings between this season and last. I have 2014 Cartel EST, 2015 Diode EST, and 2015 Genesis EST. As Mystery2many mentioned, I'd stay away from the Genesis for your stated purpose. 

Either the Cartels or Diodes would do the trick. I have about 20 days on my Diodes and they've held up fine for me. Also, make sure you adjust them properly when you initially set them up. And don't forget to fold them down before getting on the chairlift. It does sound like some other folks on here have had problems with them breaking though. That said, Burton's warranty service is about as good as it gets. 

So far, I prefer the Diodes for carving and riding groomers over the Cartels. They are a bit more responsive and definitely lightweight. They don't have the autocant footbed and the cushioning is a bit less than the Cartels. Slightly less comfortable, but make up for it in being more responsive.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I think they 2015 diodes have gone away from the carbon highback which was the biggest flaw the diodes had, too brittle. The diode chassis is also stiffer (hello brittle) and as such will break easier than the cartel. 
I have personally broken multiple highbacks and chassis on the older model, Burton will warranty the chassis for life but they told me "no more highbacks"
I just bought new cartels


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Soul06 said:


> Go Malavita or Cartel.
> 
> I have a Custom X and have both the Genesis and Malavitas. For hard carving trust you would grealty prefer the 'Vitas over the Genesis. The Cartel and 'Vitas I believe are almost the same stiffness. Cartels might just be a tad bit more stiff but the 'Vitas are very comfortable. Don't mind at all the the website calls them freestyle bindings. Trust they are WELL suited for hard charging free riding


Hey... sorry to thread jack but it's along same line.
Have you seen that the 2016 vita is going to have the same straps as the genesis (whatever you call those rubber things)? Do you think they're better than the straps on the cartel/current vita? Will it reduce responsiveness? 
Cheers, I've only ridden genesis and found them a bit soft.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm hard on goods, and have switched to Diodes on everything, although I don't have any 2015 models. I will keep buying them until I have an issue, or a stiffer model comes out. Love the 2013/2014 era...


----------



## dyn (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok, the Genesis is out of the game then. 

Today I got an offer on the Diode for $50 more than the Cartel's price - I wonder if it makes it a no-brainer to aim for the Diode?


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, grab those Diodes.


----------

